

Tell HN: Need a domain for your side project? I've got some. - pbj

A while back I ended up buying some decent .com names for a domain-for-startups mvp. I never ended up investing any time in marketing it though, and ended up taking it down. I've still got the names however and I'm willing to part with them for some reasonable prices. I'd rather them get developed into a neat app than just sit there. Just toss me an offer if you like any! You can see the list at ampshout.com
======
pbj
clickable: <http://ampshout.com>

